# Logical Automotive Solutions



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I had a 210 mile up to Nottingham today to see a caravan repair specialist who thought he could get my RV in his body shop (YERR RIGHT)
and the farm road up to it was by far this tightest i have been on and yes I meet a dustcart on a 90 degree bend :roll: very pleased with myself getting through and out this situation :lol: :lol: 

Anyway on the way back though about popping into the above company who certainly had a few RVs there and looked very professional (suppose I have to pay big buck   )

Quoted me a couple of grand for my paintwork.

Any feedback on them please?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi john speak to keith about them. They did my LPG conversion and apart from some crappy welding is OK. So I am reasonably satisfied with them, but Keith (kands) had a few problems with them.

Never realised they did spraying??

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

One thing that made me feel better was that although they had some new wonder machines there they also had a few that made my old girl look good :lol: :lol: 

Wil speak with Keith.

Trouble is got some paint I was aware of when I bought her that really needs doing


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Please email or pm me for my thoughts mate. I had quite a lot of work carried out by John at Logical and whilst there were some issues I have not been let down by the workmanship, well other than the electric step being welded (first statement in the fitting instructions is NOT to weld it in place) and the weld subsequently failed.....

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

told you their welding was crappy. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------

